# question regarding swallowing



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi all! I've never posted here b/c I have UC, but this is regarding my grandpa. For years, as far back as I can remember, when he eats, he chokes, but is able to yak it up(sorry if that's gross). The other night though, it lasted for 16 hours. He was unable to swallow and he lost 5 pounds during that attack. He's going to the doctor Tuesday. I spoke with my granny last night and she said it almost happened again yesterday, but he got it up. I was just wondering if maybe anyone here has experienced this or know anyone that has. If so, your help will be so grateful and such to me! Thanks for listening and thanks for the help if you can get some to me!


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome







ps: julie nemar was she an actress?


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi Joolie-you know, I'm not sure, that was just the title of the movie that they were in. Its a great movie--Patrick Swayze, Wesley Snipes, and John Leguizamo are in it and they are all in drag!! Its great and has an awesome story line with it!!


----------



## 22573 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sorry for your problems. Your Grandpa will seethe Dr soon. If you start what iffing you willnot be able to stay calm for your Grandma.Wait to talk to the Doctor go from there.No supposin....It sounds like intervention isneeded immediately. Where I live he would be inemergency with this. Life is a roller coasteryou hang on now. Prayers from Canada


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome leebay


----------

